# Trigger Lisa



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

take fresh triggerfish filets and cut into managable sized pieces. wash and leave wet. Season as desired, I like good ole Salt, Pepper and Garlic...OH YEAH. roll in, or shake with Italian Bread Crumbs then pan fry in olive oil over medium heat for about 2 minutes per side. with the "drippings" that are left,(make sure there's still some Olive oil left, add if needed) saute Purple onions and mushrooms until fully carmelized. Add some Marsala Wine and reduce. serve over the fish. Add pecan pieces to the saute mixture if ya like a little nut crunch


----------

